# beet pulp, flax seed and boss



## dawnsminis (Dec 10, 2004)

I have two mini horses and recently (4 mos ago) bought a mini donkey. I have been giving them all Triple Crown Complete( beet pulp based.) They all get 1/4 cup of the feed twice a day along with the flax and sunflower seeds. Is this okay for the donkey? .I'm pretty sure I already know the answer, but just wondering. I'm guessing it might make him too fat.....thinking of switching everyone to Omelene 200. Would that be better?


----------



## shminifancier (Dec 10, 2004)

Donnkeys really don't need much grain at all...If well fit in shape and auch as that a good hay and grass hay at that is about all they really need...This comes from a Q/A page about the care of mini donkeys



> FEEDINGonkeys can survive on good quality hay alone. A good hay to feed donkeys is pure grass hay. A little bit of alfalfa mixed in would be ok. Pure alfalfa is too rich a feed for Miniature Donkeys and does not set well with their digestive systems. They can also become extremely fat. With severe droughts often occurring in different parts of the country, sometimes only poor quality hay is available and in this case, donkeys should be supplemented with a SMALL amount of 10-12% protein equine sweet feed. Please avoid feeding horse supplements to donkeys.


http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/donkdet.htm


----------



## dbarjminis (Dec 12, 2004)

My donkeys get grain with BOSS and beet pulp in it if they need the grain. Like heavy nursing or late bred mares, or anybody under 2 for sure. However, the most they get is 1 1/2 cups PER DAY. That's it, no more.

However, my donkeys all get alfalfa. EVERY animal I have here gets alfalfa. But they get that on a limited amount. Only about 1/3 of their daily roughage intake is alfalfa, and the rest is 1st crop low protein timothy, so it kinda balances out. I have NO diarrhea. I know the breeder/site where that info came from and lots of us breeders think that breeder isn't correct on her information. She has some very strange ideas, as I have her mini donkey books and have gotten her magazine in the past.

I only feed alfalfa in winter, summer pastures are waaaay to rich to feed alfalfa and grain then.

Jenny


----------

